# Carolina Skiff J16



## Nola4Life

Hey guys,

I just bought my first boat, a 2004 Carolina Skiff J16, with a 2008 Yamaha 25 two stroke. I was wondering if there was any advice, do & dont's, and suggestions you could pass on. For example, I read that I'm not supposed to drill into this type of boat, as the screws will back out. Any advice, before I sink it, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## predacious

Carolina skiff recommends "no holes to be drilled in the deck"

drilling holes - that means proper sealing.there's also a specific technique required to have the fasteners hold.it's a little more than drilling a hole,squirting some silicone on the hole and running a screw in.
all composites have a problem holding fasteners - the composites are polyester based,and they're brittle.the vibration fractures the material,causing the fastener to be come loose - the old "use a bigger screw" trick only works,till the same thing happens.
I've seen examples of gluing a not in the fiberglass - that's trouble ! those "toggle" style fasteners are equally as bad

the preferred method:

drill a hole,without going through the entire deck/panel.use a sharpened allen wrench - insert that into the hole and remove the coring.fill that area with a thickened epoxy,do not use a polyester product,use epoxy.allow that epoxy to kick.after it's kicked,the fastener goes into the epoxy.
example: you're going to install a grab bar - locate the area where the fasteners will be,use the above method for prepping the area.let's say the grab bar has #14 holes,or 1/4" holes.drill a pilot hole in the epoxy 3/16" - dab the hole with 3m5200,and use a 1/4 - 20 machine screw.run that fastener in with a screw gun,till it's secure.DONE ! the fastener will "thread" the epoxy,allowing you to remove and reinstall,if needed.old wive's tale - "3m5200 is not removeable,and it's not needed" use a real sealer/caulk,not silicone.

tip - use a small piece of hosing over the drill bit,cut that hose off,at the depth you want the hole - this will prevent drilling too deep


Carolina skiff hulls are famous for becoming waterlogged - due to owners using improper techniques to install the fasteners and sealing those fasteners


----------



## Nola4Life

See that's what I'm talking about ☺. Thanks, Predacious, I'm saving these instructions and will use them when I need to drill. Thanks again.


----------



## RSC

predacious said:


> Carolina skiff recommends "no holes to be drilled in the deck"
> 
> drilling holes - that means proper sealing.there's also a specific technique required to have the fasteners hold.it's a little more than drilling a hole,squirting some silicone on the hole and running a screw in.
> all composites have a problem holding fasteners - the composites are polyester based,and they're brittle.the vibration fractures the material,causing the fastener to be come loose - the old "use a bigger screw" trick only works,till the same thing happens.
> I've seen examples of gluing a not in the fiberglass - that's trouble ! those "toggle" style fasteners are equally as bad
> 
> the preferred method:
> 
> drill a hole,without going through the entire deck/panel.use a sharpened allen wrench - insert that into the hole and remove the coring.fill that area with a thickened epoxy,do not use a polyester product,use epoxy.allow that epoxy to kick.after it's kicked,the fastener goes into the epoxy.
> example: you're going to install a grab bar - locate the area where the fasteners will be,use the above method for prepping the area.let's say the grab bar has #14 holes,or 1/4" holes.drill a pilot hole in the epoxy 3/16" - dab the hole with 3m5200,and use a 1/4 - 20 machine screw.run that fastener in with a screw gun,till it's secure.DONE ! the fastener will "thread" the epoxy,allowing you to remove and reinstall,if needed.old wive's tale - "3m5200 is not removeable,and it's not needed" use a real sealer/caulk,not silicone.
> 
> tip - use a small piece of hosing over the drill bit,cut that hose off,at the depth you want the hole - this will prevent drilling too deep
> 
> 
> Carolina skiff hulls are famous for becoming waterlogged - due to owners using improper techniques to install the fasteners and sealing those fasteners


----------



## RSC

check out Carolina Skiff owners forum / lots of helpful information regarding CS boats


----------



## PG350

Don't drill into the floor at all. Glass in a piece of wood and drill into it.


----------

